# MA L'AMORE SI PUO' REPRIMERE?



## Old Giusy (12 Ottobre 2007)

Secondo voi, è possibile reprimere l'amore? E se si, in quali circostanze e per quali motivi?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Ottobre 2007)

Non puoi reprimere l'amore, ma puoi controllarlo.....

L'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, ma con la razionalità puoi decidere se dare sfogo al sentimento o se racchiuderlo in te.

Non è facile, ma si può fare.

Puoi comunque smettere di amare perdendo la stima nella persona che ami


----------



## Old Confù (12 Ottobre 2007)

...In casi limite, dove l'amore per se stessi va oltre al sentimento provato x l'altra persona!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non puoi reprimere l'amore, ma puoi controllarlo.....
> 
> L'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, ma con la razionalità puoi decidere se dare sfogo al sentimento o se racchiuderlo in te.
> 
> ...


Smettere di amare è più semplice da sopportare....
Ma amare e reprimere un sentimento è doloroso.... Perchè il sentimento ancora c'è ma non puoi o non vuoi esprimerlo....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...In casi limite, dove l'amore per se stessi va oltre al sentimento provato x l'altra persona!!!


Una sorta di difesa?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Non puoi reprimere l'amore, ma puoi controllarlo*.....
> 
> L'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, ma con la razionalità puoi decidere se dare sfogo al sentimento o se racchiuderlo in te.
> 
> ...


 
Come dice lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...In casi limite, dove l'amore per se stessi va oltre al sentimento provato x l'altra persona!!!


 
...se si è SANI, mentalmente, l'amore per Se' dovrebbe sempre, in qualche misura, venire prima! (fatta eccezione per i figli, ma anche qui, l'amore per i figli non puo' portare all'abbruttimento nostro e loro...)

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*invece*

Per me è possibile reprimere, non è possibile smettere di amare ...volontariamente (involontariamente per esaurimento del sentimento ...non rientra tra le mie esperienze)


----------



## Old Addos (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Perchè mai ?*

Credo che non ci sia nessun motivo per reprimere l' amore ; anzi , gli si deve dare sfogo , poichè è una merce sempre più rara.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è possibile reprimere, non è possibile smettere di amare ...volontariamente (involontariamente per esaurimento del sentimento ...non rientra tra le mie esperienze)


 
io penso che l'amore per un soggetto immeritevole muoia di inedia, e mancanza d'aria come il famoso gatto nella bottiglia...

Bacio!


----------



## cat (12 Ottobre 2007)

l'amore si può reprimere sempre e comunque  sempre che si voglia.

per vari motivi, contingenti , soggettivi ed oggettivi.


a volte reprimere l'amore è il più grande gesto d'amore verso quella persona.


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> l'amore si può reprimere sempre e comunque sempre che si voglia.
> 
> per vari motivi, contingenti , soggettivi ed oggettivi.
> 
> ...


 
Ma può anche essere egoismo o un alibi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Secondo voi, è possibile reprimere l'amore? E se si, in quali circostanze e per quali motivi?


Reprimere l'amore? si,si..è possibile..Solo che poi quello che non riusciamo a sfogare implode dentro di noi. E sai che succede? Beh..per le donne succede come per il latte che diventa yoghurt..inacidiscono  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E' molto meglio dare sfogo alle emozioni..soprattutto quando sono così forti come l'amore..

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> io penso che l'amore per un soggetto immeritevole muoia di inedia, e mancanza d'aria come il famoso gatto nella bottiglia...
> 
> Bacio!


Ci si può anche impegnare a vederlo immeritevole per favorire questo processo...


----------



## cat (12 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma può anche essere egoismo o un alibi...


 
quello che dici tu chiamasi finto reprimere.
chi veramente reprime un sentimento non uso egoismo ne lo considera alibi per.


----------



## @lex (12 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...se si è SANI, mentalmente, l'amore per Se' dovrebbe sempre, in qualche misura, venire prima! (fatta eccezione per i figli, ma anche qui, l'amore per i figli non puo' portare all'abbruttimento nostro e loro...)
> 
> Bacio!


quoto. imparato a mie spese.....difficile però fidarsi di nuovo soprattutto per mettere di nuovo alla prova ciò che si è imparato........ma questo è un'altro argomento....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Ottobre 2007)

Anch'io credo che l'amore debba sempre venire prima di ogni cosa. L'unico limite a mio parere deve essere il rispetto....


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anch'io credo che l'amore debba sempre venire prima di ogni cosa. *L'unico limite a mio parere deve essere il rispetto....[/*quote]
> 
> già...degli altri e di sè stessi..non è un limite da poco..


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Reprimere l'amore? si,si..è possibile..Solo che poi quello che non riusciamo a sfogare implode dentro di noi. E sai che succede? Beh..*per le donne succede come per il latte che diventa yoghurt..inacidiscono*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *io penso che l'amore per un soggetto immeritevole muoia di inedia, e mancanza d'aria come il famoso gatto nella bottiglia...*
> 
> Bacio!


SPEREM!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(intendevo il gatto e felini vari ehhh...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Diana (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non puoi reprimere l'amore, ma puoi controllarlo.....
> 
> L'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, ma con la razionalità puoi decidere se dare sfogo al sentimento o se racchiuderlo in te.
> 
> ...


Davvero credete basti? Non si soffre proprio perchè si è persa stima, considerazione ma si prova irrazionalmente un sentimento forte per quella persona (come dopo un tradimento ad esempio)?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah*

Ma state tutti parlando dello stesso sentimento?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2007)

L'amore non si può reprimere.
Si può nascondere. Come fuoco sotto la cenere... ma se è troppo forte... poi scoppia un incendio comunque.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Credo che non ci sia nessun motivo per reprimere l' amore ; anzi , gli si deve dare sfogo , poichè è una merce sempre più rara.


Nessuno vuole cancellare un amore, ma credo che l'oggetto di questo thread sia il volersi liberare di un amore quando sai che è un amore malato e per malato intendo amare una persone che non ti ama, che ti tradisce, che ti sfrutta, o peggio che ti fa del male


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Davvero credete basti? Non si soffre proprio perchè si è persa stima, considerazione ma si prova irrazionalmente un sentimento forte per quella persona (come dopo un tradimento ad esempio)?


Io ho definito due situazioni, uno è quella di mancanza di stima che può portare davvero alla disillusione e alla perdita d'amore, l'altro invece al controllo che passa da un pensiero razionale "Io non voglio pià essere succude di un sentimento" e questo ti porta a negarlo a te stesso/a.

Ovvio che questa seconda opzione non cancella l'amore, ma è un sorta di autodifesa che ti "salva" in parte dalla dipendenza affettiva


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io ho definito due situazioni, uno è quella di mancanza di stima che può portare davvero alla disillusione e alla perdita d'amore, l'altro invece al controllo che passa da un pensiero razionale "Io non voglio pià essere succude di un sentimento" e questo ti porta a negarlo a te stesso/a.
> 
> Ovvio che questa seconda opzione non cancella l'amore, ma è un sorta di autodifesa che ti "salva" in parte dalla dipendenza affettiva


Ho idea che occorra una terza via...ma non so sinceramente quale!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io ho definito due situazioni, uno è quella di mancanza di stima che può portare davvero alla disillusione e alla perdita d'amore,* l'altro invece al controllo che passa da un pensiero razionale "Io non voglio pià essere succude di un sentimento" e questo ti porta a negarlo a te stesso/a.*
> 
> Ovvio che questa seconda opzione non cancella l'amore, ma è un sorta di autodifesa che ti "salva" in parte dalla dipendenza affettiva


 
Assolutamente d'accordo perchè vissuto.

E' vero , ci salva e ci protegge.


ma ..amare credo che significhi essere un poco figli, e un poco genitori dell'altro...in uono scambio continuo di ruoli...io mi affido, e poi tu ti affidi a me...come tanti anelli di una catena. 

Questa dipendenza è quindi la catena? sto ragionando mentre scrivo.
O è forse non avere il coraggio di rompere la catena quando uno o piu' anelli di questa incominciano a farti male?

e magari passa il tempo...tu vuoi continuare a credere in questa catena, come Oggi Anna raccontava, ti fa sempre piu' male, eppure non la spezzi mai?

E' come se il linguaggio del dolore che proviene da quegli anelli, sia in realtà  l'unico in grado di mantenerti ad essa, e pure se ti fa male...stai male...ma non la spezzi.

secondo qualcuno tutto è relativo al linguaggio di quella catena che ti lego' ai tuoi genitori.
Era un linguaggio di amore attraverso la violenza? da grande riprodurrai la stessa catena con gli stessi anelli..gli unici che sai riconoscere.

Era un linguaggio di amore attraveso il bene per te stessa e il rispetto per i tuoi sentimenti? Quello da grande  vorrai riprodurre..e sarai consiedrata una donna "forte" perchè ti sai rispettare.

Era un linguaggio di indifferenza? o di assenza addirittura? Accanto ti metterai una persona che sappia rinnovare tutto questo linguaggio di indifferenza ...

Fino a quando uno dice basta con questa catena , la spezza, e...boh.. poi ..so' dolori...e si fa gli auguri.


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

Si può reprimere e concordo con Cat quando dice che può essere una grande forma d'amore repirmere l'amore, è successo a me. Stai male, perchè sai, come ha detto Grande, che se c'è sotto della cenere  potrebbe prendere fuoco da un momento all'altro. Bisogna vederne i motivi, perchè lo si reprime? Perchè è un amore malato da una parte? O perchè bisogna rinunciarvi per motivi di forza maggiore?  Si può comuqnue ma è innaturale, fa male da morire ed è inutle, diventi arido, freddo, cambi la percezione dei rapporti. ti spengi.Mai farlo, bisogna sempre darevoce all'amore quando l'amore grida perchè è merce così rara....


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Si può reprimere e concordo con Cat quando dice che può essere una grande forma d'amore repirmere l'amore, è successo a me. Stai male, perchè sai, come ha detto Grande, che se c'è sotto della cenere potrebbe prendere fuoco da un momento all'altro. Bisogna vederne i motivi, perchè lo si reprime? Perchè è un amore malato da una parte? O perchè bisogna rinunciarvi per motivi di forza maggiore? Si può comuqnue ma è innaturale, fa male da morire ed è inutle, diventi arido, freddo, cambi la percezione dei rapporti. ti spengi.Mai farlo, bisogna sempre darevoce all'amore quando l'amore grida perchè è merce così rara....


Anche quando porta a farsi del male?
Lo puoi tenere dentro di te...ma se continui a pretendere di viverlo sei autolesionista in certe situazioni......


----------



## cat (13 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Anche quando porta a farsi del male?
> Lo puoi tenere dentro di te...ma se continui a pretendere di viverlo sei autolesionista in certe situazioni......


infatti.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non puoi reprimere l'amore, ma puoi controllarlo.....
> 
> L'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, ma con la razionalità puoi decidere se dare sfogo al sentimento o se racchiuderlo in te.
> 
> ...


......se puoi contollarlo....non è amore.....la razionalità se ne sbatte dell'amore.....sono acqua e olio......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io ho definito due situazioni, uno è quella di mancanza di stima che può portare davvero alla disillusione e alla perdita d'amore, l'altro invece al controllo che passa da un pensiero razionale "Io non voglio pià essere succude di un sentimento" e questo ti porta a negarlo a te stesso/a.
> 
> Ovvio che questa seconda opzione non cancella l'amore, ma è un sorta di autodifesa che ti "salva" in parte dalla dipendenza affettiva


....così invece di vivere, sopravvivi........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 no grazie, preferisco stare da cani, morire e risorgere come l'araba fenice, uscire a pezzi da una storia, ma aver vissuto.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo perchè vissuto.
> 
> E' vero , ci salva e ci protegge.
> 
> ...


 
L'immagine della catena è reale, il non spezzarla credo dipenda dal fatto che siamo sempre abituati a riparare ogni cosa (anche se oggi la società del consumismo, sta scalzando anche questa verità), e quindi non possiamo credere che una cosa alla quale siamo sempre stati attaccati, non sia più solida come un tempo........ abbiamo un'immagine nella nostra mente che distorce quella reale che NON VOGLIAMO VEDERE......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....così invece di vivere, sopravvivi........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono decisioni e atteggiamenti che si prendono quando già si è a pezzi!


----------



## Old Diana (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'immagine della catena è reale, il non spezzarla credo dipenda dal fatto che siamo sempre abituati a riparare ogni cosa (anche se oggi la società del consumismo, sta scalzando anche questa verità), e quindi non possiamo credere che una cosa alla quale siamo sempre stati attaccati, non sia più solida come un tempo........ abbiamo un'immagine nella nostra mente che distorce quella reale che NON VOGLIAMO VEDERE......


E se la si spezza cosa succede? Se ci si costringe a vedere quello che non vogliamo vedere? Quali sono le conseguenze?


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....così invece di vivere, sopravvivi........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sembra di aver già dato questa risposta in questo thread!

Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma in questo caso io ho intepretato la domanda iniziale come un aiuto a voler dimenticare una storia malata (le ragioni possono essere tante e diverse), una richiesta di aiuto per uscire da un'amore che non è tale, ma solo un incubo!

Per essere più chiaro, da adolescente io sono rimasto innamorato di una ragazza per ben 4 anni e questa vedeva in me solo un grande amico a cui confidare ogni cosa. Ti assicuro che l'ho amata moltissimo, ma desideravo dimenticarla perchè non riuscivo a vivere senza di lei, quindi per me era fondamentale liberarmene.

Almeno questo è quanto ho capito di questo post


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E se la si spezza cosa succede? Se ci si costringe a vedere quello che non vogliamo vedere? Quali sono le conseguenze?


 
Quando spezzi una catena, o quando apri gli occhi e ti rendi conto della realtà in cui vivi, ho visto due tipi di reazioni, una molto forte che ha portato alla totale libertà mentale e fisica chi ha spezzato la catena. Sono poi quelle persone che hanno scelto di separarsi anche senza avere un alternativa, lo hanno fatto perchè dovevano rivendicare il loro diritto alla vita.

Un'altra categoria invece, dopo aver visto la bruttura della loro esistenza, dopo aver valutato il prezzo da pagare per la libertà, dopo aver considerato che è più facile lamentarsi che costruire, sono tornato a chiudere gli occhi, si sono tappati il naso e hanno ripreso la vita di sempre, con un anello rabberciarto per risistemare la catena, se la sono messa al collo e hanno continuato a lamentarsi della vita quotidiana............. 

La cosa più divertente è stata che hanno chiuso l'amicizia con me perchè per un momento della loro vita gli ho fatto vedere come stavano vivendo


----------



## Old Diana (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver già dato questa risposta in questo thread!
> 
> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma in questo caso io ho intepretato la domanda iniziale come un aiuto a voler dimenticare una storia malata (le ragioni possono essere tante e diverse), una richiesta di aiuto per uscire da un'amore che non è tale, ma solo un incubo!
> 
> ...


Questa è una dipendenza.
Forse solo quando ti rendi conto del senso di vuoto che potrebbe lasciarti l'assenza  di un amore cosi  trovi la forza di costringerti a farne a meno.


----------



## Old Diana (13 Ottobre 2007)

Un'altra categoria invece, dopo aver visto la bruttura della loro esistenza, dopo aver valutato il prezzo da pagare per la libertà, dopo aver considerato che è più facile lamentarsi che costruire, sono tornato a chiudere gli occhi, si sono tappati il naso e hanno ripreso la vita di sempre, con un anello rabberciarto per risistemare la catena, se la sono messa al collo e hanno continuato a lamentarsi della vita quotidiana............. 
Questa seconda alternativa è piuttosto triste..


----------



## Old unodinoi (13 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Secondo voi, è possibile reprimere l'amore? E se si, in quali circostanze e per quali motivi?


Se esistesse si dovrebbe reprimere. Per quali motivi? Per vivere meglio!


----------



## keone73 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non puoi reprimere l'amore, ma puoi controllarlo.....
> 
> L'amore è un sentimento irrazionale, ma con la razionalità puoi decidere se dare sfogo al sentimento o se racchiuderlo in te.
> 
> ...


sono d'accoerdo


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

> Quando spezzi una catena, o quando apri gli occhi e ti rendi conto della realtà in cui vivi, ho visto due tipi di reazioni, una molto forte che ha portato alla totale libertà mentale e fisica chi ha spezzato la catena. Sono poi quelle persone che hanno scelto di separarsi anche senza avere un alternativa, lo hanno fatto perchè dovevano rivendicare il loro diritto alla vita.


ipotesi che mi appartiene. Diritto ad una vita in serenità con me stessa. Osservandomi con una lente enorme...fiutando*si.*




> Un'altra categoria invece, dopo aver visto la bruttura della loro esistenza, dopo aver valutato il prezzo da pagare per la libertà, dopo aver considerato che è più facile lamentarsi che costruire, sono tornato a chiudere gli occhi, si sono tappati il naso e hanno ripreso la vita di sempre, con un anello rabberciarto per risistemare la catena, se la sono messa al collo e hanno continuato a lamentarsi della vita quotidiana.............
> 
> La cosa più divertente è stata che hanno chiuso l'amicizia con me perchè per un momento della loro vita gli ho fatto vedere come stavano vivendo


[/quote]
lanci..questa non 

era amicizia.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Un'altra categoria invece, dopo aver visto la bruttura della loro esistenza, dopo aver valutato il prezzo da pagare per la libertà, dopo aver considerato che è più facile lamentarsi che costruire, sono tornato a chiudere gli occhi, si sono tappati il naso e hanno ripreso la vita di sempre, con un anello rabberciarto per risistemare la catena, se la sono messa al collo e hanno continuato a lamentarsi della vita quotidiana.............
> *Questa seconda alternativa è piuttosto triste*..


 
Purtroppo molto diffusa e non solo in campo affettiva, ma anche nei principi di vita individuale: chi si lamenta dei genitori, del lavoro, dalla vita di coppia, delle amicizie, della vita piatta!

Sempre insodisfatti di tutto, ma mai il coraggio di affrontare il malessere


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lanci..questa non
> 
> era amicizia.


 
Lo so benissimo!

Quando conosco persone nuove, consento a tutte di diventare amici, è la durata del rapporto che poi fa la selezione. Partendo da questo concetto, con tutti uso il mio modo di vivere e lo espongo come "modello", non da seguire, ma per un confronto dato che molte persone mi chiedono "come riesco a vivere così?".

Allora li prendo come "cavie" e do loro lo specchio per vedere i "limiti" che gli impediscono di vivere come vivo io.......

Il resto mi sembra facile da intuire................

p.s.
Non sono un "mostro sacro", ma di sicuro ho tanti amici perchè molti hanno retto alla distanza


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Ipotizzo...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo molto diffusa e non solo in campo affettiva, ma anche nei principi di vita individuale: chi si lamenta dei genitori, del lavoro, dalla vita di coppia, delle amicizie, della vita piatta!
> 
> *Sempre insodisfatti di tutto, ma mai il coraggio di affrontare il malessere*


forse perchè è quel malessere che dà loro una parvenza di esserci, mentre senza sentirebbero solo il pesante rimbombare del loro vuoto interiore?


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> forse perchè è quel malessere che dà loro una parvenza di esserci, mentre senza sentirebbero solo il pesante rimbombare del loro vuoto interiore?


HO VISTO LA LUCE!!!!
Confesso di non aver mai pensato a questa ipotesi!!!!!!!

Ripensando a quelle persone, credo proprio che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Distinguo*

Farei una distinzione fra un amore che porta ascelte pesanti o che coinvolgono altri (quello di una trasgressione) ad un amore che si capisce che è sbagliato, malato o univoco, con scarsa reciprocità.
L'amore non lo si può eliminare perchè trascende la ragione ed il buon senso, spesso vediamo la pochezza di chi amiamo e continuiamo ad amare, oppure troviamo scuse al nostro amore anche se la persona non ha qualità particolari perchè spiace renderci conto che possiamo amare anche così, chi dimostra pochezza.
La ragioine, la razionalità viene nella fase post innamoramento incendioario, quando inizia la brace e si possono vedere, calmate fiamme e fumi, le realtà di un amore. Una volta un'amica molto acuta mi fece un esempio, disse che è come quando compri un abito speciale e senti che ti rende bella, attraente, sicura (perchè questo è l'innamoramento), e poi portabndolo ti accorgi che la stoffa non è proprio finissima, gli orli non sono in squadra, le finiture tirate via.... si è guiardato l'effetto per quello che donava al nostro amor proprio, non si è pensato di valutarne la vera qualità perchè non era quello l'intento.  Ecco perchè credo che gli amori sbagliati, tutti indistintamente, sono nati con dei vizi o pregiudizi di forma e una volta assolto il compito che sono venuti ad assecondare, si ha la possibilità di vederne la vera qualità....  Ecco perchè tanti amori idilliaci, idelaizzati, spacciati per irresistibili hanno la durata della nostra autostima lusingata o compensata. 
Altro è chiudere un amore che ha dato tanto e che ha dimostrato qualità e valore, per sostituirlo con altro che al momento è in fase ascendente ed entusiasmante.
Tuttavia gli amori sbagliati, vani, superficiali, sempre, prima o dopo, dimostrano la sfilacciatura della loro trama ed assomigliano a stracci lisi quando all'inizio sembravano velluto di seta.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Secondo voi, è possibile reprimere l'amore? E se si, in quali circostanze* e per quali motivi*?


Tanto interessato al titolo del thread che ho tralasciato la seconda parte: i motivi!!

Come in parte ho già riferito in alcune risposte i veri motivi per cui si possa smettere di amare o DECIDERE/DESIDERARE di farlo sono sicuramente la delusione, ma mancanza di stima, scoprire che chi si ama non è come lo si è sempre visto, accorgersi insomma che dietro alla bella facciata esiste un rudere che non sta in piedi


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Farei una distinzione fra un amore che porta ascelte pesanti o che coinvolgono altri (quello di una trasgressione) ad un amore che si capisce che è sbagliato, malato o univoco, con scarsa reciprocità.
> L'amore non lo si può eliminare perchè trascende la ragione ed il buon senso, *spesso vediamo la pochezza di chi amiamo e continuiamo ad amare, oppure troviamo scuse al nostro amore anche se la persona non ha qualità particolari perchè spiace renderci conto che possiamo amare anche così, chi dimostra pochezza.*
> La ragioine, la razionalità viene nella fase post innamoramento incendioario, quando inizia la brace e si possono vedere, calmate fiamme e fumi, le realtà di un amore. Una volta un'amica molto acuta mi fece un esempio, disse che è come quando compri un abito speciale e senti che ti rende bella, attraente, sicura (perchè questo è l'innamoramento), e poi portabndolo ti accorgi che la stoffa non è proprio finissima, gli orli non sono in squadra, le finiture tirate via.... si è guiardato l'effetto per quello che donava al nostro amor proprio, non si è pensato di valutarne la vera qualità perchè non era quello l'intento. Ecco perchè credo che gli amori sbagliati, tutti indistintamente, sono nati con dei vizi o pregiudizi di forma e una volta assolto il compito che sono venuti ad assecondare, si ha la possibilità di vederne la vera qualità.... Ecco perchè tanti amori idilliaci, idelaizzati, spacciati per irresistibili hanno la durata della nostra autostima lusingata o compensata.
> Altro è chiudere un amore che ha dato tanto e che ha dimostrato qualità e valore, per sostituirlo con altro che al momento è in fase ascendente ed entusiasmante.
> ...


Se nonostante la pochezza dell'altro/a si continua ad amare mi pare che non si è poi tanto superiori come livello a quel "poco".
Riprendendo quanto detto sopra e riallacciandolo a quanto hai detto, è più facile che quella pochezza che vediamo...o che vogliamo vedere...sia proprio la nostra... e che sia per questo che ci basti ed avanzi!


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

*lancillotto...*

...oppure che ci sono impegni precedenti che farebbero del male se non rispettati. Io credo si possa rinunciare ad amare una persona per non farne soffrire un'altra, lo so per certo anzi...La razionalità prende il sopravvento in quel caso, soprattutto ad una certa età. Si rinuncia, si soffre, si tagliano completamente i contatti, salvo poi riallacciarli casualmente, e allora son guai.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Fayyyyyyy!!!!*



fay ha detto:


> ...oppure che ci sono impegni precedenti che farebbero del male se non rispettati. Io credo si possa rinunciare ad amare una persona per non farne soffrire un'altra, lo so per certo anzi...La razionalità prende il sopravvento in quel caso, soprattutto ad una certa età. Si rinuncia, si soffre, si tagliano completamente i contatti, *salvo poi riallacciarli casualmente, e allora son guai*.


...non ci dirai....no eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dicci che non è vero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti pregoooooo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

*lanci*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo!
> 
> Quando conosco persone nuove, consento a tutte di diventare amici, è la durata del rapporto che poi fa la selezione. Partendo da questo concetto, con tutti uso il mio modo di vivere e lo espongo come "modello", non da seguire, ma per un confronto dato che molte persone mi chiedono "come riesco a vivere così?".
> 
> ...


sapevo che lo sapevi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





è stata una necessità mia di sottolinearlo.


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

Mica sono miss Universo io. Non ruota tutto intorno a me. Mi riferivo a situazioni che conosco. Faccio un esempio di un mio caro amico che si innamorò di una donna giovane. Lui sposato una figlia, lei no, giovane e libera. Hanno una relazione molto importante. La moglie ne è al corrente, lui va via di casa, torna fanno il secondo figlio, da allora lui che ha avuto un matrimonio sempre più disastroso...non ha più avuto storie, ha congelato le emozioni, solo storie di sesso. Lo scorso anno si sono separati. Ecco cosa accade a reprimere. Ho altri esempi del genere...quel che voglio dire è che è facile reprimere se manca l'oggetto del desiderio, se ricompare son guai....


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se nonostante la pochezza dell'altro/a si continua ad amare mi pare che non si è poi tanto superiori come livello a quel "poco".
> Riprendendo quanto detto sopra e riallacciandolo a quanto hai detto, è più facile che quella pochezza che vediamo...o che vogliamo vedere...sia proprio la nostra... e che sia per questo che ci basti ed avanzi!


Anche questo è vero ma sono una scettica revisionista, spero sempre che di abbia la famosa aberrazione mentale da innamoramento!!!
Poi accade che si veda che l'aberrazione non c'entra ed e volontarietà e, qualche volta, coglionaggine congenita, ma la speranza dovrebbe essere l'ultima a morire.
La pochezza è certamente argomento che non vorremmo mai prendere in carico, ma siamo, in caso di tradimento, più disposti a credere a quella altrui che alla nostra; esemplificando il trasgressore mai ammetterà che l'amante ha pochezza pena ammettere di contentarsi di quello e chi è tradito non può pensare di esserlo per pochezza, stante che se così fosse chi tradisce denuncerebbe anche un errore di sceltra primaria.... sono molto sottili i fili che portano certi amori ad essere sempre sul filo del rasoio della irragionevolezza.... anche chi è convinto di essere razionale, è solo uno che applica la razionalità ad un sentimento irrazionale.... e in questo caso, si fa quel che si può, quasi mai quello che di deve, raramente si riesce a fare quello che si vuole.
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

E comunque visto che la domanda era molto specifica...rispondo per me. L'amore si può reprimere, è sbagliato, fa un male cane ma si può. Io ho represso l'amore verso il mio amante perchè lui mi ha chiesto di farlo. Lo sto tenendo dentro,  mi sento un'aragosta in pentola che bolle, ma cos'altro posso fare? PEr me reprimere un amore è questo. Avere un amore che funziona e doverlo soffocare perchè altirmenti provocherebbe troppa sofferenza, ecco per me il significatoè questo. STOP!


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*ALT*



fay ha detto:


> E comunque visto che la domanda era molto specifica...rispondo per me. L'amore si può reprimere, è sbagliato, fa un male cane ma si può. Io ho represso l'amore verso il mio amante perchè lui mi ha chiesto di farlo. Lo sto tenendo dentro, mi sento un'aragosta in pentola che bolle, ma cos'altro posso fare? PEr me reprimere un amore è questo. Avere un amore che funziona e doverlo soffocare perchè altirmenti provocherebbe troppa sofferenza, ecco per me il significatoè questo. STOP!


 
Fay permettimi di fare una distinzione ulteriore, un conto è reprimere un sentimento in modo autonomo e per libera scelta, altro è farlo dietro richiesta dell'interessato... cambiano le dinamiche della rinuncia e lo stato d'animo della scelta medesima.
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

Lo stesso, vedi il mio amico che dovette farlo per la famiglia, fu sua la scelta, ma fu sbagliata, reprimere qualcosa è sempre un errore.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Fay*



fay ha detto:


> Mica sono miss Universo io. Non ruota tutto intorno a me. Mi riferivo a situazioni che conosco. Faccio un esempio di un mio caro amico che si innamorò di una donna giovane. Lui sposato una figlia, lei no, giovane e libera. Hanno una relazione molto importante. La moglie ne è al corrente, lui va via di casa, torna fanno il secondo figlio, da allora lui che ha avuto un matrimonio sempre più disastroso...non ha più avuto storie, ha congelato le emozioni, solo storie di sesso. Lo scorso anno si sono separati. Ecco cosa accade a reprimere. Ho altri esempi del genere...quel che voglio dire è che è facile reprimere se manca l'oggetto del desiderio, se ricompare son guai....


fay..perchè credi che prima di congelare ci fosse qualcosa che era diverso dal sesso ?

Quando ti dicono : io amo le" emozioni", desidero "Emozioni" solitamente mi vien da ridere..perchè già uno che confeziona la sua ambizione riducendola sencondo me, nobilitandola secondo lui...con l'emozione"già si capisce cosa desidera.

E' come andare al supermercato..." buon giorno, mi chiamo Mario, e cerco due etti di emozioni"

Fay, la differenza che c'è stata tra la fase che lui desinisce" EMOZIONALE" è quella successiva di solo sesso, a meno che non sia una capra, la fa la continuità dell'eccitazione. Tutto qui.

Se si fosse innammorato davvero non sarebbe ritornato dalla moglie per fare un secondo figlio.

Invece lo ha fatto.

E ora giustifica le sue scappatelle con la frase " ci faccio solo sesso" e tronca, passando alla successiva. Per dipendenza dalle stesse _emozioni,_ che come tali si riescono a vanificare nel tempo di poche ore.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja concordo con quanto dici tu.
Reprimere un amore quindi si può, tenendolo dentro di sè, cercando di distrarsi, cercando nuove amicizie e compagnie, dandosi alle "emozioni".
Ma in questi casi si agisce con consapevolezza o ci si autoconvince che è meglio chiudere una storia, per i più disparati motivi, pur amando l'altra persona?

PS: Mi sento molto Marzullo....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...non ci dirai....no eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedy, sugli amori che tornano ,capisciamme':  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















L'unica cosa che si puo' fare è chiamare Samara  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !!!!!!!!


Baci!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Vere*

e chi è samara?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Ah le differenze generazionali!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, sugli amori che tornano ,capisciamme':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invece a me quell'emoticon fa pensare alla ...signora Miniver ...e chissà chi mi capisce!


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Bruja concordo con quanto dici tu.
> Reprimere un amore quindi si può, tenendolo dentro di sè, cercando di distrarsi, cercando nuove amicizie e compagnie, dandosi alle "emozioni".
> Ma in questi casi si agisce con consapevolezza o ci si autoconvince che è meglio chiudere una storia, per i più disparati motivi, pur amando l'altra persona?
> 
> PS: Mi sento molto Marzullo....


Ma hai anche le ciocche sulle guance??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fay..perchè credi che prima di congelare ci fosse qualcosa che era diverso dal sesso ?
> 
> Quando ti dicono : io amo le" emozioni", desidero "Emozioni" solitamente mi vien da ridere..perchè già uno che confeziona la sua ambizione riducendola sencondo me, nobilitandola secondo lui...con l'emozione"già si capisce cosa desidera.
> 
> ...


 
NON SAI QUANTO CI HAI RAGIONE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















E basta con questo idealismo del menga, parliamo come mangiamo!

Che se si vuole trombare, si trombi, l'amore è altro! E non consente sconti a nessuno!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece a me quell'emoticon fa pensare alla ...*signora Miniver* ...e chissà chi mi capisce!


 
mi evoca qualcosa ma non riesco a metterlo a fuoco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 illuminaci!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*x i giovani*

http://www.sommersiesconosciuti.splinder.com/archive/2004-05

Nella saga (non so più quanti fim ne hanno tratto!) la Garson aveva il vezzo di spostarsi con un soffio il ciuffo perché sempre con le mani occupate!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e chi è samara?


 
vai nel thread di Rita nel Refugium Peccatorum.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(comunque è la bambina fantasma e assasina di THE RING!)

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Ricordo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.sommersiesconosciuti.splinder.com/archive/2004-05


 
Ho visto il film e lei era solita a ruoli di quel tipo.... la donna e lmoglie ideali anni '30/40....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> vai nel thread di Rita nel Refugium Peccatorum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhh....maroooo...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Mica sono miss Universo io. Non ruota tutto intorno a me. Mi riferivo a situazioni che conosco. Faccio un esempio di un mio caro amico che si innamorò di una donna giovane. Lui sposato una figlia, lei no, giovane e libera. Hanno una relazione molto importante. La moglie ne è al corrente, lui va via di casa, *torna fanno il secondo figlio*, da allora lui che ha avuto un matrimonio sempre più disastroso...non ha più avuto storie, ha congelato le emozioni, solo storie di sesso. Lo scorso anno si sono separati. Ecco cosa accade a reprimere. Ho altri esempi del genere...quel che voglio dire è che è facile reprimere se manca l'oggetto del desiderio, se ricompare son guai....


Non mi esprimo!!!!!!!!

Qui non è repressione, ma qualcos'altro che manca.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> E comunque visto che la domanda era molto specifica...rispondo per me. L'amore si può reprimere, è sbagliato, fa un male cane ma si può. *Io ho represso l'amore verso il mio amante perchè lui mi ha chiesto di farlo.* Lo sto tenendo dentro, mi sento un'aragosta in pentola che bolle, ma cos'altro posso fare? PEr me reprimere un amore è questo. Avere un amore che funziona e doverlo soffocare perchè altirmenti provocherebbe troppa sofferenza, ecco per me il significatoè questo. STOP!


Anche questo è un errore, reprimerlo perchè chi ami ti chiede di farlo, non ti consentirà mai di trovare pace, solo se sei tu a decicerlo allora puoi riuscirci e toglierlo dalla tua vita, ma per essere tu a prendere una simile decisione devi darti le giuste motivazione che oggi non vuoi trovare


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fay permettimi di fare una distinzione ulteriore, un conto è reprimere un sentimento in modo autonomo e per libera scelta, altro è farlo dietro richiesta dell'interessato... cambiano le dinamiche della rinuncia e lo stato d'animo della scelta medesima.
> Bruja


Non mi ero accorto che avevi già espresso lo stesso concetto


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non mi esprimo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Qui non è repressione, ma qualcos'altro che manca.....


 

Un minimo di pudore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, sugli amori che tornano ,capisciamme':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samara sarebbe quasi un piacevole incontro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















:0014 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ara ti...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma hai anche le ciocche sulle guance???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dio Santo.... noooooooo!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Secondo voi, è possibile reprimere l'amore? E se si, in quali circostanze e per quali motivi?


Dopo 46 anni di vita, direi che i maschi sono in grado di reprimere l'amore, se è impossibile da proseguire, allo scopo di non cadere in una depressione mortale.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Dopo 46 anni di vita, direi che i maschi sono in grado di reprimere l'amore, se è impossibile da proseguire, allo scopo di non cadere in una depressione mortale.


 
....e di reprimerlo per non fartela venire, no, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Samara sarebbe quasi un piacevole incontro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci puoi scommettere...ho udito cose che voi umani..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Beso!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Dopo 46 anni di vita, direi che i maschi sono in grado di reprimere l'amore, se è impossibile da proseguire, allo scopo di non cadere in una depressione mortale.


Ma perchè reprimere l'amore non può portare altrettanta depressione?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma perchè reprimere l'amore non può portare altrettanta depressione?


SE e sottolineo SE, riesci a reprimerlo significa che hai un certo controllo su te stesso e una certa consapevolezza di te...

Chi ha queste caratteristiche difficilmente entra in depressione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Peggio, molto peggio, chi è umorale e passa da stati passivi a stati di esaltazione furiosa, denunciando l'assoluta mancanza di equilibrio...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> SE e sottolineo SE, riesci a reprimerlo significa che hai un certo controllo su te stesso e una certa consapevolezza di te...
> 
> Chi ha queste caratteristiche difficilmente entra in depressione...
> 
> ...


 
Sono d'accordo


----------



## cat (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> SE e sottolineo SE, riesci a reprimerlo significa che hai un certo controllo su te stesso e una certa consapevolezza di te...
> 
> Chi ha queste caratteristiche difficilmente entra in depressione...
> 
> ...


 
quoto


----------



## Old Addos (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Vecchi ricordi*

Alcuni anni fa , trovai un paio di poesie scritte di pugno da mia moglie , verosimilmente dirette ad un uomo ;

in particolare , una diceva 

" Avrei voluto regalarti il mondo ;
ti regalo solo il mio niente ;

prendilo per il valore che ha ,
una rinuncia per assoluto amore ".


Forse davvero si può amare una persona rinunciando a quell' amore , anche se io non ne sarei capace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Bello*



Addos ha detto:


> Alcuni anni fa , trovai un paio di poesie scritte di pugno da mia moglie , verosimilmente dirette ad un uomo ;
> 
> in particolare , una diceva
> 
> ...


Non ne hai mai parlato con lei?


----------



## Old Addos (14 Ottobre 2007)

*per Persa / Ritrovata*

Sì , le ho chiesto spiegazioni ma non le ho avute ; a dire il vero non ho insistito più di tanto , rispetto la sua riservatezza su un argomento che credo possa essere spinoso per lei.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Sì , le ho chiesto spiegazioni ma non le ho avute ; a dire il vero non ho insistito più di tanto , rispetto la sua riservatezza su un argomento che credo possa essere spinoso per lei.


 
...e che forse potrebbe divenire spinoso anche per te?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Mi spiace*



Addos ha detto:


> Sì , le ho chiesto spiegazioni ma non le ho avute ; a dire il vero non ho insistito più di tanto , rispetto la sua riservatezza su un argomento che credo possa essere spinoso per lei.


Forse dovreste parlare di più ...tra voi! Ne ricavereste veramente un approfondimento del rapporto...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Ottobre 2007)

E quanto è difficile e doloroso reprimere l'amore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*!!!*



giusy79 ha detto:


> E quanto è difficile e doloroso reprimere l'amore?


Come amputare una parte di sè


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E quanto è difficile e doloroso reprimere l'amore?


E' un pò come prendersi gli zebedei tra le mani e spremerli come un limone..insomma..fa un male della miseria  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come amputare una parte di sè


A volte è necessario per evitare che tutto il resto vada in putrefazione!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Ottobre 2007)

Non so... Penso che se si riesca a reprimere un sentimento lo si faccia perchè forse non è molto importante....


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so... Penso che se si riesca a reprimere un sentimento lo si faccia perchè forse non è molto importante....


Eeehhhh...magari fosse così semplice la questione  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so... Penso che se si riesca a reprimere un sentimento lo si faccia perchè forse non è molto importante....


...o sia impossibile viverlo (le ragioni nelle10 pagine precedenti)


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Ottobre 2007)

Mi rendo conto che se si ha già una famiglia reprimere un sentimento per un'altra persona diventa una questione di rispetto....


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che se si ha già una famiglia reprimere un sentimento per un'altra persona diventa una questione di rispetto....


A volte si passa sopra anche a quello

buscopann


----------



## Old fay (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Buscopan...*

Si passa sopra anche quello? Non credo. Comunque sono più le donne a farlo e molto dipende dall'età.


----------

